# C.a.t.s. 2017



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

2017's, schedule has been posted. We plan on having 12 rallies this year, 3 of which will be held in Alabama River for you Bama guys. It's going to get real busy real fast, tighten up. 2017 will be the year of the catfish.

The 2016 Angler The Year Award will be announced soon.

www.catsclub.us


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I will be there for most. Really wish Seminole or the hooch would have gotten some spring or winter attention. Won't be fishing yellow in January.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Alabama river is closed.
Y'all stay away.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Alabama river is closed.
> Y'all stay away.


I grew up in them waters, those are my stomping grounds. But don't worry about us, we release our fish. We won't be filling no freezers.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Today's the day to be up their.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually I would be very interested in knowing how y'all do. I don't know anybody else around here that fishes for bigcats on rodnreel besides me.

Most people here want the eating fish. But that's good too.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It sounds like you need to join the party... There is lot's to learn at the rallies talking with all the members.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If you use Facebook, join our group- the ads on PFF have gotten out of control and most stop coming here. These days we discuss plans here with over 1,500 members who actually care about catfishing and competing with rod & reels.
http://www.facebook.com/groups/CATSASSOCIATION/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Wish I could. After working 55 to 60 hrs a week as a norm. There just isn't much time left.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Wish I could. After working 55 to 60 hrs a week as a norm. There just isn't much time left.


Sacrifices have to be made for fishing:yes:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

A look back on last year


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

March Rally is set.
http://catsclub.us/choctawhatchee-river-march


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Wish I could. After working 55 to 60 hrs a week as a norm. There just isn't much time left.





CatHunter said:


> Sacrifices have to be made for fishing:yes:


Yeah Joey - quit complaining and get out there!! 
Your gonna need a new avatar first - I got some sunglasses you can borrow!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yeah Joey - quit complaining and get out there!!
> Your gonna need a new avatar first - I got some sunglasses you can borrow!!


Oh I'm out there.
I'm out there with no underwear...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got to get my boat back first. Going on 2 weeks now.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoot I think I might start saving up for this one


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Shoot I think I might start saving up for this one




I might sponsor you if you put a big Signcrafter sticker on your boat....and truck and maybe a back tattoo


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Yup... hope the river stays at a good level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I might sponsor you if you put a big Signcrafter sticker on your boat....and truck and maybe a back tattoo


You're on, can it be a lower back tattoo??


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

This one is in my backyard. I'll be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> You're on, can it be a lower back tattoo??




You willing to cover up the butterfly?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The board is filling up fast for this weekend's rally on the Choctawhatchee river


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

16 boats signed up:thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

sure said:


> 16 boats signed up:thumbsup:




Yeah and I know several that are going that aren't signed up. Should have over 25 people easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The river is in good shape and the weather just right. You guys are going to hae a lot of fun. Good fishing....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, the creeks around here are devoid of life, of course. No bait!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

It's been rough for everyone. I got 40 between 3 afternoons of bait fishing but I owe a buddy 25 so I'm in rough shape too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Everywhere I stopped was as clear as gin with barely a minnow to be seen, gonna be interesting. Bait is usually what kills a trip for me


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell I have a cabin on the Alabama River but haven't seriously catfished it in years. Ya'll make me want to go therefore and catch a cat.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

skiff89_jr said:


> It's been rough for everyone. I got 40 between 3 afternoons of bait fishing but I owe a buddy 25 so I'm in rough shape too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well your still sitting better than me and josh. We may have 15. I caught 12 or something today but they are all small couldn't find a big fish to save my life. Sure did burn up a lot of gas running around. Did see an otter though that was cool. Hoping for a bait catching miracle tomorrow am. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I just left Walmart. FYI They had plenty of wieners


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

We at the rally point....and there ain't no ralliers here.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sure said:


> We at the rally point....and there ain't no ralliers here.....


Dang man. That's cold.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

No "live from" reports??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Live action report from the signcrafters sponsored hard luck triton: rally point was moved, we don't do Facebook so we didn't know...showed up just as everyone was zooming off to the good spots. We paid our money and left, a little peeved about the whole deal. Very very slow fishing. Lost a bunch of tackle already, gave some low hanging limbs hell, and we're 3 fish into our 4 fish limit. Fingers crossed we catch some more, hopefully heavier!!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Well we caught 3 for 18 pounds which rocketed us into 8th or 9th place....the end


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Better than me. Two fish for 9lbs. Frying them up now. 

Sure I seen you there, but don't think we spoke?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> Better than me. Two fish for 9lbs. Frying them up now.
> 
> Sure I seen you there, but don't think we spoke?
> 
> ...


Nope, you passed us though. We were the ones out of the loop who didn't know the rally point had changed, came down river just as everyone was taking off. 

Blue or channel? We thought blue, others did too, some said channel. Either way, he's dinner tonight.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That's a channel. Fried my two monsters up for lunch yesterday. Look at this little guy. Hook and bream is about bigger than me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

That channel lightened up in color from when we caught it, it was a very dark grey. It was just north of 7 pounds pretty good size channel cat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What did you catch the channel
On?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

skiff89_jr said:


> What did you catch the channel
> On?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cut bream, best bite of the night, nailed it like that bream insulted his mama


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I fished bream, cut bream, and cut skipjack. My only two bites came on live bream. Those 3 30 degree nights hurt the bite for this rally. These 80 degree days right now sure would be nice to fish...but work!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Work screws me up too.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here we go again
www.catsclub.us


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It's going down tonight guys on Escambia River. The rules will go as followed.
C.A.T.S. has another rally going down tonight. The rules will be 
6pm-6am 
2 man team
$40 entry 
$10 big fish pot per person
4 catfish weigh in
Paying out for 1st, 2nd and 3rd with a separate big fish pot
All fish released
Rally point location available for club members
www.catsclub.us


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

This will make a few of them East-Side boys happy.
www.catsclub.us


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't wait. I think I've set the stage as far as trash talking goes. Seems it has got others engaged and interested in the outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Rally updates!


----------

